# What mutations can I get out of my pair of budgies?



## Grootlover (6 mo ago)

Here are some pictures of my budgies. They are a proven pair and have had 2 successful clutches. I was wondering what mutation they are and what mutations they could have in their babies? The pictures are slightly blurry but I tried my best to get good pictures. The blue white one is Hedwig and he is the male.(yes it is from Harry Potter and Hedwig is actually a female but . . .) and the yellow blue one is the female and her name is Minion. I was able to get better pictures of Hedwig because he is more hand tamed then Minion. But hopefully the pictures are enough for you to be able to tell. TIA.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. 

Why would you even consider breeding your birds?
You indicated, in another thread, that one of your budgies is 4 years old.
No budgie 4 years old or older should ever be bred.

Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are NOT bred.

When you have mixed genders, it is very important to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


*Additionally, I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*Bumblefoot*

*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*


----------

